# AGRO LIQUID



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Anyone using Agro Liquid on Bermuda. I saw some really pretty corn in my area that had an Agro Liquid sign beside it . It looked great until the hot , dry weather took its toll on it.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks like you could accomplish the same as this with UAN treated with Agrotain.


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

I went to a seminar 3 years ago and the speaker was a proffessor known as "King Corn" from Purdue University....Sharp man...This exact subject came up..His reply was " there is no scientific data 3rd party to verify the claims , not saying the Co's results are not true , just no proof"....As a former corn grower , you will try ANYTHING to beat the basic simple need of 28-0-0 and RAIN...A friend of mine tried it and I had better corn , but I could have had a perfect still wind at tassling , who knows.....That stuff costs $$$$$....as my Father in law used to say " The problem with being a Farmer is, everyone wants in your wallet and they make you believe YOUR doin everything wrong "..........Food for thought ..............TATER


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I already have some very nice Bermuda but I am always trying improve. I just had to ask .


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

broadriverhay said:


> Thanks for the replies. I already have some very nice Bermuda but I am always trying improve. I just had to ask .


Well if that's it on your picture.....You nailed it !!! Puff your chest out and smile !!!!


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Check out a few new photos in my gallery labeled 2016. This is some of the best I think I have had. This was cut on June 24 and this photo was July 17.


----------

